# i want to lower my gto



## Leeezy (Aug 15, 2009)

are there any springs or coilovers that will lower my goat by almost 2inches? i know it's not good but eh. any coilovers besides KW V3? LMK! thanks & any King springs that lower more than 1.5inches in the front? i want absolutely no wheel gap


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Lowering Kit [LOW34] - $19.99 : KaleCoAuto, Hard to find automotive items!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

^ That's a good one. Only problem, if you're running
20 inchers or above, you won't get much drop.:rofl:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't seen any 2" drop GTOs in person, but I would emagine it would rub alot.


----------

